# Smoked Pistachios with Pistachio Shells and Hickory



## kevlar

Well I did my first batch of pistachios after seeing a lot of people on here talking about them. Here is what I did:

I winged the measurements of the ingredients to taste but they included garlic salt, finely chopped and dried parsley, brown sugar, black pepper, onion powder sea salt, about 2 tablespoons of unsalted butter and two cups of water. Melt the butter first in a pan, add the water and the rest of the ingredients. Take off the heat and soaked the nuts for about 30 minutes (just enough so they get soft inside). Then took what shells I had already soaked and wrapped them in foil and added to the smoker. Used some hickory and blasted the nuts with smoke for 2 hours at about 200 degrees. Halfway through I used a sifter and added a light coat of brown sugar, garlic salt and black pepper.


----------



## daddyzaring

I love pistachios, and those look so good.  Feel free to mail some to me. LOL


----------



## smokeguy

They look good.  How were they though?   Better or worse than the original, or just different?


----------



## rdknb

wow that looks great, I will try that next smoke


----------



## scubadoo97

When we eat pistachios I save the shells.  They are great smoke media for the MES.  I have yet to actually smoke the pistachio meat


----------



## alelover

What kind of flavor do you get from the shells? Lord knows I've probably tossed a ton in my day.


----------

